# My Oberon PW Cover & DecalGirl Skin is Here!



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

And it's gorgeous. The PW fits great. It's a little stiff but I know that will work out as I use it. I love it. My DecalGirl skin also arrived today, I got "Soap Bubble". It fits perfectly, very secure, and I have no problems reaching over with my left thumb to turn pages.

I also added a thin rare earth magnet to the corner pocket of the inside cover and it works to turn the PW off and on when I open and close the cover 

The charms. I ordered the fairy face extra but Oberon sent me the paisley charm as a gift. It's so dainty!









Cover closed. 









Cover open, with skin on. I requested this cover without the wool felt on the inside.









Folded open, no skin on yet. It's kind of high but will lower as the leather softens.









DecalGirl Skin.









Back of skinned PW.









Magnet location in inner cover pocket.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like your combo.  Sometimes I'll see a skin and not think much of it until I see it with a beautiful cover. Great job!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to hear that the magnet is turning the PW off/on.  I have an Oberon (without felt) coming for the PW that I returned to Amazon.  I may hold onto it until Amazon decides to sell a PW with page-turn buttons - haven't decided yet.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Vet said:


> I really like your combo. Sometimes I'll see a skin and not think much of it until I see it with a beautiful cover. Great job!


Thanks  I wasn't sure if I'd like these together but I do. It's definitely a wild skin but it doesn't distract me when I am reading.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Good to hear that the magnet is turning the PW off/on. I have an Oberon (without felt) coming for the PW that I returned to Amazon. I may hold onto it until Amazon decides to sell a PW with page-turn buttons - haven't decided yet.


I'm sorry the PW didn't work out for you  If Amazon does do a PW with page turn buttons it would surely be a hit. I would also think that any new Kindles after this will have the lighted screen, it just makes sense.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

The cover looks just right for the PW! My KT cover was my first Oberon so I wasn't sure what people meant when they complained about it being too big for the Touch but seeing your PW in its case makes me wish I had one too


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

It's just lovely, thanks so much for all the great pictures and info!

Definitely looks like its a good fit for the PW, I have mine in my old Touch Oberon cover right now and there's a lot more room around the edges.

I have one more favor to ask, could you measure the dimensions?  Opened up, all the way across and also from top to bottom?  If I had the dimensions, I could better compare it to my Touch case...I'm still not sure if I'll order a new Oberon or not, but your pictures and review make it a lot more tempting.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Sure, here you go:

7" high

11 1/4" wide across the cover 

13 1/8" diagonal from top point of front cover to bottom point of back cover

HTH!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

You are awesome... Thank you!

For comparison, my Touch case~
7.5 
11.5 across
13.5 diagonal

So, definitely more form fitting for the PW.
Now I just have to decide which one to buy


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too-I had emailed Oberon for size since it wasn't listed on the website and I wanted to make sure it would be smaller than the touch cover. Haven't heard back yet  but you answered my question- don't see how I can resist


----------

